# 'Unknown Device' Cannot Find Driver Please Help



## Alexkhan (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X201 (Slightly old, not that old ) I recently was offered an free upgrade to Windows 10 but after installing the Windows 10 my mouse keeps shutting down sometimes and when I go into device manager there is a driver missing called 'Unknown Driver' I tried Google to find Unknown driver for the thinkpad but nothing worked and mouse pad is getting pretty annoying now  I might just go back to 7 If I cannot get this fixed  I tried many driver installers but all of them just ask for money!!, the only one that gave me some light was cobra software driver pack but when I press scan and then it finds the unknown device and lists it as something IR device and then it just says 404 page not found , I just gave up..

This is which driver software I downloaded: http://www.filesmag.com/2016/01/download-full-cobra-driver-pack-2015-iso-free.html

I would appreciate any help if someone can find me that driver I also emailed Lenovo but got no response from them it's been 72 hours now :|, Thanks in Advance.

Note: Admins I'm new to this forum so if any errors please warn me or forgive me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does Lenovo provide Windows 10 drivers for your PC?

From an *etaf* (Wayne) post:

* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Alexkhan (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Terry,
I am very thankful for your help thank you very much. This is the code I found under the hardware ID the other two I can't find! I'm a bit rookie when it comes to this settings 

USB\VID_174F&PID_148D&REV_0827&MI_00


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *Lenovo Thinkpad X201* laptop.

Click the *"Drivers & Software"* link.

Click the down arrow next to *"Operating System"*, then click *"Windows 10 (32-bit)"* or *"Windows 10 (64-bit)"* - depending on which version of Windows 10 you have installed.

Click the down arrow next to *"Component"*, then click the device (Audio, Display, LAN, Wireless LAN, Camera) you need a driver for.

You will discover that no Windows 10 driver exists for them.

Full driver support for that laptop exists only for Windows Vista and Windows 7, 32-bit/64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

flavallee said:


> You will discover that no Windows 10 driver exists for them.


So unless you can get the Windows 7 driver to install and work you are out of luck.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It seems that Unknown Device is a camera and this driver _might _work :- http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds032431
Just download it then run it, it won't install if it's not the right one.


----------



## Alexkhan (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you very much guys I appreciate it A lot, Allan I got that one to work by changing the compatibility from properties and It turned out to be the webcam.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Alexkhan said:


> Thank you very much guys I appreciate it A lot, Allan I got that one to work by changing the compatibility from properties and It turned out to be the webcam.


Nicely done. :up:

Do you still need help with the mouse ?


----------

